# Next stop..Dankville.



## Locked (Sep 1, 2013)

It's on like Donkey Kong. 

4 Satori beans and 1 DinaFem Diesel.

Some Larry OG beans will be joining the grow in the near future. 

Most likely going to do the beans in soil and then select cuts from the best female(s) and those will go hydro.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

Greenest of mojo Hammy, hydro? Have you done that before?  Sounds like great lineup!


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 1, 2013)

Grow journal section?


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Grow journal section?



Lol...it's been so long since i have documented a grow that I forgot. Can you move it for me?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

:farm: :icon_smile: 


:bong:


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

mR. hAMSTER woudl luv to see one of your journals live.  im taking a seat andmy bong


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 1, 2013)

Im in...   find a killer Satori...


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

vape, beanbag, popcorn...ok hammy, its a go...


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone...the one, not sure what happened that got ya banned bro.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol. He's a trainwreck.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lol. He's a trainwreck.



Yeah I went through some of his recent posts and saw he got into some friction with peeps. 

Thanks for moving this to the GJ section Nchef.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2013)

Ohhh.. HL is doing an active journal? Yep, count me in!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 2, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I went through some of his recent posts and saw he got into some friction with peeps.
> 
> Thanks for moving this to the GJ section Nchef.




That member was also Had aliases....and was Sending BAshing PM's...He will return as do All the Drama Queens...


Mojo for the Show *Hampster*..where thay at today?


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im in...   find a killer Satori...



I sure hope I do....thanks.



			
				Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Ohhh.. HL is doing an active journal? Yep, count me in!!



Yeah it's time, thanks for pulling up a chair.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That member was also Had aliases....and was Sending BAshing PM's...He will return as do All the Drama Queens...
> 
> 
> Mojo for the Show *Hampster*..where thay at today?



The DinaFem bean has a tail, the others have softened but no tap root yet. Going to give them another 12 hours and then into soil they go.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 2, 2013)

Im lurking!!! Green mojo to you and cant wait for pics!


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2013)

Always watching.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Im lurking!!! Green mojo to you and cant wait for pics!



Thanks budz...appreciate the support.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm in...



Yo man what up...always good to see you pop in. Thanks for getting on board.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Always watching.:icon_smile:



I know you are my friend. Glad to see you and I hope things are well.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yo man what up...always good to see you pop in. Thanks for getting on board.




Just waiting on Ohio to leagalize this stuff.  LoL. It would probably be quicker to just move to a better state.  Ha. I try to catch your grow every year Hammy.  You gots skillzzz....:icon_smile:    stay safe brother.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2013)

As of this morning, 3 of the 5 are above ground. Waiting on the last 2 which are both Satori.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 5, 2013)

Babies!!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

very nice flavor lineup there. I'd like to :smoke1: and watch yer grow show.

Hoping you get the dank pheno you want, bud.

eace:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Sep 10, 2013)

If you find a satori that smells of liver in early flower, hold onto that one forever. :icon_smile: 

Huge head soaring high, sorta slaps you with the silly stick. Lots of loss of concentration, spacing out, a little difficult to play Borderlands 2 with any real game plan. It's a fun one to smoke with friends. The smell throws you off a little, but it cures out so its less intense, holds a sort of floral, peppery, meaty smell after cure.


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up TKR. 

Thanks for popping in JAAM and 7.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> If you find a satori that smells of liver in early flower, hold onto that one forever. :icon_smile:
> 
> Huge head soaring high, sorta slaps you with the silly stick. Lots of loss of concentration, spacing out, a little difficult to play Borderlands 2 with any real game plan. It's a fun one to smoke with friends. The smell throws you off a little, but it cures out so its less intense, holds a sort of floral, peppery, meaty smell after cure.



mmm'mmm meat, that's my favorite food group... Think I'd like to try that


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2013)

Pullin up a chair. Is this the first you'll be growing satori HL? Still my daily since last Octobers harvest, and down to my last couple oz's. Kind of bummed I'm not running any this year. Green mojo dude!


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Pullin up a chair. Is this the first you'll be growing satori HL? Still my daily since last Octobers harvest, and down to my last couple oz's. Kind of bummed I'm not running any this year. Green mojo dude!




Thanks for pulling up a chair bro. Yes first ever run with Satori. Tired of hearing how much everyone loves it.    time to find out first hand.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

What's been your fave so far. I bet Larry, huh? 

After my upcoming strain change to Blue Dream, I think I'd like to try some LArry out. Hear quite a bit about that one, and more then just this forum.


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> What's been your fave so far. I bet Larry, huh?
> 
> After my upcoming strain change to Blue Dream, I think I'd like to try some LArry out. Hear quite a bit about that one, and more then just this forum.



Larry OG hands down. Been without it for a while now but I have some Larry beans to pop soon.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

sweetness, Hammmy. thanks for the opinion.

*Mojo* for ya's.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2013)

Had aome bad luck and had a few Satori seedlings die on me. Have one keeper that looks pretty healthy, one that is behind a bit and one tiny one that I am still hoping will make it.

Work has been crazy and it has taken its toll as I am trying to get things on track now.

This is the one that is the healthiest.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 6, 2013)

Its about time for things to start picking up for ya isn't it.  Looking pretty healthy there Hammy.  Take care brother...


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 9, 2013)

You can do it. Tellin ya man. That small pot thing and the % of extra feeding sessions you have to have will add up in the long run. Could be dozens of feedings which equate to less hours of work  Help yourself


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 10, 2013)

I feel your pain man my satori did same thing to me lost 5 nvr sprouted and then 2 males so i got 3 girls out of a 10 pack... Good news tho is they take well to cloning so u can make up lost beans np just hope its a girl. I'd take cuts now and  let em root till u even see the sex 


GL will be back after harvest let you know how the smoke was they are flowering like crazy atm also I have a DinaFem Exoudus cheese with them as well 

my beans were from attitude that nvr popped


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I put 4 satori seeds in dirt a couple months ago....... got one that never popped and 2 males and one female....... she is 5 weeks in flower now....... she never showed sex in veg 8+ weeks....... the males did show after about 8 weeks in veg........ good luck HL....... I hope it is a girl....... would love to see you flower satori.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2013)

Got one healthy Satori going and a smaller one in a solo cup. 

Pics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice.:icon_smile:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 25, 2013)

They look so nice..

clear out a message or two from your inbox, homey


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2013)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> They look so nice..
> 
> clear out a message or two from your inbox, homey



I made some room brosef...hit me up when you can.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nice.:icon_smile:



Thanks my friend...it's always interesting starting back up after a layoff from the summer. Never sure if I might have lost the touch and my plants will struggle. Rough start with the Satori beans but things seem to be firing on all cylinders now. Can't wait till someone shows sex so I can fir up the cloner and get to flowering. My stash is almost gone so I need a harvest. Figure 8 weeks on the Satori after the flip and 10 for the Larry OG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep,,the 1st thing im gonna grow when Im able to fire back up is Satori. I LOVEEEEE Sativas and THG and everybody seems to really like the Satori. Cant wait to get some beans in my hands and gettem going as soon as I can get ready.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yep,,the 1st thing im gonna grow when Im able to fire back up is Satori. I LOVEEEEE Sativas and THG and everybody seems to really like the Satori. Cant wait to get some beans in my hands and gettem going as soon as I can get ready.



I will most likely have a Satori Mom soon so yack at me at the _Island _when you are ready and maybe I can help you out bro.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 2, 2013)

yo yo yo what up my man.  missing a live HL's show its not gonna happen amigo.    good to see you again like all times remember back in 09? yeah buddy go get them.  n make them beautiful cows real fat!! Ill be watching amigo GREEN MOJO
.  you know you are the star of this site right?  gotta hit this pinneaple kush * bong hits*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I will most likely have a Satori Mom soon so yack at me at the _Island _when you are ready and maybe I can help you out bro.


  Thanks Hammy. Ill see over at the Island. I cant grow yet cause we have our Grand Daughter,,but Im hopeing soon.
Thanks again kind sir.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> yo yo yo what up my man.  missing a live HL's show its not gonna happen amigo.    good to see you again like all times remember back in 09? yeah buddy go get them.  n make them beautiful cows real fat!! Ill be watching amigo GREEN MOJO
> .  you know you are the star of this site right?  gotta hit this pinneaple kush * bong hits*



Hey Dr....what up bro. Thanks for the kind words but I am just a guy growing meds for the wife and myself.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammy. Ill see over at the Island. I cant grow yet cause we have our Grand Daughter,,but Im hopeing soon.
> Thanks again kind sir.



No problem bro...


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2013)

Flower tent is up and running..day one for Satori and Larry OG. All have had some LST done to them. Pics to come.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2013)

The Satori...


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2013)

I use pipe cleaners for lst but the Smart Pots required some safety pins.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 2, 2013)

nice HL, i never thought to use saftey pins along with pipe cleaners lol iv been using friken wooden clothes pins, what a pain, after a while if the plant is determined enough it will pull the clothes pin right off the smart pot lol,. by the way everyone taking part in this Larry OG grow, lookin nice for only beeing like a month or so in... maybe after the new year ill get a large order in, lookin at some Larry OG and Satori since you all seem to be ranting and raving about it, plus im looking forward to getting my old fav God Bud back up and running, plus a few others for shiggles. keep it up everyone


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks sun....Yeah I usually punch holes in the brim of the plastic pots but that's not am option with Smart Pots.  Thanks for popping in.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello old friend Hammy! I've been AWOL for some time now but decided I'll get back in the game and my satori seeds should be here in a week or so. I'm hyped to see how yours turn out. Did you follow Mandala's advice and go straight into the soil?

AG


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2013)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Hello old friend Hammy! I've been AWOL for some time now but decided I'll get back in the game and my satori seeds should be here in a week or so. I'm hyped to see how yours turn out. Did you follow Mandala's advice and go straight into the soil?
> 
> AG



What's up AG? It's great to see you bro. I always worry a little when friends go missing. Hope all is well. I went with the warm, damp paper towel method  and then went right into soil once i saw tails. Solo cups to start and then 1/2 gallon plastic pots and now 1 gallon Smart Pots. I had a little problem with germination. Got 2 out of 5 i believe. Maybe I should have gone straight to soil?   I usually soak in water for 12-24 and then right into soil. Will do that with the rest of the pack when I pop them.  Start a GJ when you pop your beans my friend. I am glad you are back with us. Check your inbox for a pm.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

Good morning Hammy, great thread, great strains, great grower. Thank you.


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning Hammy, great thread, great strains, great grower. Thank you.



Thanks for the kind words Rose. Hopefully all my clones throw roots and I can get things rocking n rolling. Not used to having a flower tent with only 4 plants in it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Hammy, the kids are looking quite lush  Grow mojo for the rooting kids


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, the kids are looking quite lush  Grow mojo for the rooting kids



Thanks Hush.  I will take all the mojo I can get.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 8, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Dr....what up bro. Thanks for the kind words but I am just a guy growing meds for the wife and myself.



in my opinion you are #1 a real star.  you are gonna get so many views here I know it.  u done it before youll do it again.  luv your coke clone LOL u should patent that idea lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> in my opinion you are #1 a real star.  you are gonna get so many views here I know it.  u done it before youll do it again.  luv your coke clone LOL u should patent that idea lol



Thanks but honestly I only care about healthy plants and getting them across the finish lone with a good yield. I stopped smoking about 10 days ago because our stash is running low and my wife actually needs the smoke.   I gotta say though. My dreams since stopping have been very vivid...


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2013)

My Satori lady is staying short and squat...very easy to grow so far. Hardest thing is for me to not over feed her. I am a heavy feeder at heart but have shown restraint.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job hammy. Like the Satori leafs.They are huge.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Good job hammy. Like the Satori leafs.They are huge.




Thanks my friend. I have to try hard not to over feed them since I like to heavy feed and Satori is a light feeder.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job on not over feeding. Great restraint on your part Hammy.  Beautimous.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good job on not over feeding. Great restraint on your part Hammy.  Beautimous.



Thanks Rose, it's been tough. Especially with Larry OG in the tent with her... Larry likes to eat.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2013)

hope u get the done soon


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hope u get the done soon



Done as in Harvest? That is probably like 7-8 weeks away for the Satori and 8-9 for the Larry OG.   I stopped smoking about 2 weeks ago to conserve the stash for my wife.  I am living proof that dependency/addiction on MJ is non existent. I don't feel sick or angry. Sure I would love to fire up a bowl but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Done as in Harvest? That is probably like 7-8 weeks away for the Satori and 8-9 for the Larry OG.   I stopped smoking about 2 weeks ago to conserve the stash for my wife.  I am living proof that dependency/addiction on MJ is non existent. I don't feel sick or angry. Sure I would love to fire up a bowl but it's not the end of the world.



yes thats what i mean ... get her done'


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks great to me man.

Very lush!


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> yes thats what i mean ... get her done'



Lol Dr. I will do my best to get er done.   Till then I am going without. Good thing is I will reset my tolerance levels, which are real high. My first bowl is going to get me wrecked. :hubba:

Thanks for popping in brosef.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Looks great to me man.
> 
> Very lush!



Thanks bro....every time I pinch her stems I smell my fingers and yummmm.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks bro....every time I pinch her stems I smell my fingers and yummmm.



claasic


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

Those look real good man. I know exactly what you mean about MJ not being addictive. When I was busted, I talked to my lawyer about it and he asked me what I was doing for my back pain. I told him that I am toughing it out and going back to the narcotic meds that are slowly killing me. He asked me about addictive issues and I told him, MJ isn't addictive, other than psychologically. Hell, Mountain Dew is way more addictive. And its worse for my health than MJ. If I end up going before a jury, I am going to bring in a mountain dew and tell them the difference between what's really bad for ya and what's not. :hitchair:


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Those look real good man. I know exactly what you mean about MJ not being addictive. When I was busted, I talked to my lawyer about it and he asked me what I was doing for my back pain. I told him that I am toughing it out and going back to the narcotic meds that are slowly killing me. He asked me about addictive issues and I told him, MJ isn't addictive, other than psychologically. Hell, Mountain Dew is way more addictive. And its worse for my health than MJ. If I end up going before a jury, I am going to bring in a mountain dew and tell them the difference between what's really bad for ya and what's not. :hitchair:




Good point Hush.  I must have smoked every day for over 2 years straight before quiting this last time and I can honestly say I had no withdrawals at all. No cold sweats, no shakes, no irritability. I even have been sleeping good and having vivid dreams. Something I didn't do while smoking.   Every time I hear someone say that MJ is addictive I want to smack them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol Dr. I will do my best to get er done.   Till then I am going without. Good thing is I will reset my tolerance levels, which are real high. My first bowl is going to get me wrecked. :hubba:
> 
> Thanks for popping in brosef.



lol.  i love it when that happens.  hope u dont faint haha 

im also staring my flower period. will grow them side by side...


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> I'm guessing your figuring 8 weeks because you'll be flowering clones and they finish faster than from seed?
> I ask because I run her 9 weeks and think many others do as well. I also run from seed. At 9 weeks they are all nice and cloudy with maybe only a stray amber. and we dont want amber on our satori's now do we?
> 
> Just wondering why your thinking 8 when this is the first time you've ran her?
> ...



Figured 8 weeks left,  I am already 10 days in and seeing bud formation starting.  9 weeks will be the total when done.   Thanks  for popping in and for the info.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking good Hammy!!  Are you not smoking for the whole eight weeks?  That first hit will be amazing.  LoL. Its so expensive around here I can't hardly afford it.  Had to quit because of the cash flow, or lack there of.  lol. When I can afford to get some, that first hit is wonderful!  Take care brother, and stay safe.


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy!!  Are you not smoking for the whole eight weeks?  That first hit will be amazing.  LoL. Its so expensive around here I can't hardly afford it.  Had to quit because of the cash flow, or lack there of.  lol. When I can afford to get some, that first hit is wonderful!  Take care brother, and stay safe.



That is the plan my friend....another week or two and I can probably pass a pisss test.

I won't buy it...just can't do it after growing it for myself. Hopefully what i have left will last for the wife. I also am growing something else we can't talk about here.   I have a thread on it over at the island.   Be safe bro.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 13, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That is the plan my friend....another week or two and I can probably pass a pisss test.
> 
> I won't buy it...just can't do it after growing it for myself. Hopefully what i have left will last for the wife. I also am growing something else we can't talk about here.   I have a thread on it over at the island.   Be safe bro.




You probably won't be able to pass the test until next year stoner...lol.


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> You probably won't be able to pass the test until next year stoner...lol.



Ha! You are probably right..lol.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 14, 2013)

sux we gotta wait till 2014... my girls are also gonna b done around dec 14 and jan 11.  can wait to see your satoris budding!


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ha! You are probably right..lol.




I say this because you grow some of the dankest weed I've ever seen...:icon_smile:    Your pee is probably Rick Simpson oil.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Your pee is probably Rick Simpson oil.



LOL....


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2013)

Lovin this Satori....staying short and squat. Smelling yummy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> Lookin oh so lovely Hamster Lewis.....My Satoris have never been short and squat...not too crazy tall either...
> I have flowered in 3-5 gallon pots under 600~1200 watts hps and mine are at 4~5 feet tall after stretch.
> 
> Yours look so healthy !
> ...




Thanks bro....4-5 feet tall? Nice. Sounds like you grow some bushes.   I am hoping to keep her around 3 feet or so. I have had to do minimal training with her so far. A couple pipe cleaners here and there.  The LArry OG I have going with her have needed many pipe cleaners per plant to keep them in line and they are still fighting me.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 16, 2013)

she's lookin good hammy


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow Hamster! Your plants always seem to have a very rich healthy green color to them. I guess you got them ladies dialed in. How long until 12/12?


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Wow Hamster! Your plants always seem to have a very rich healthy green color to them. I guess you got them ladies dialed in. How long until 12/12?



All my ladies have been flipped since November 2nd.  The Satori has been tricky for me because I like to heavy feed and she ain't having it.

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

The Satori and the flower tent...


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2013)

The Satori...looking lush.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 21, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The Satori...looking lush.




she sure is HL.

you always put a smile in my face with your line up of genetics.  drooling over here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice Job :aok::48:


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Dr and Ozzy... I just baby sit them. They do all the heavy lifting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice Satori Bro. They look awsome.


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice Satori Bro. They look awsome.



Thanks Bro...appreciate the kind words. So far this strain has been very easy to grow. Not a lot of training needed, unlike Larry OG, and she doesn't like to eat much. Can't wait to get her across the finish line and sample some of this smoke. I have heard so much about her.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 22, 2013)

go go go satori get big and fat


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 22, 2013)

well thanks to the amazing popularity of Satori and my fav God Bud, it seems Attitude is out of Satori seeds from Mandala, and out of God Bud from BC Bud Depot... go figure every time in the past 3 months that iv had like $150-$250 extra to spend on what ever i want, Attitude seems to run out of stock of all the strains i want >_< well hopefuly they arnt outta stock long, doesnt seem like they ever are outta stock longer then a few weeks, at least with these 2 popular strains. awe well sorry for that complaining lol...

but boy ooh boy your Larry and Satori are lookin AMAZING. i think it was one of your Larry that was super wide and obnoxious to train, reminds me of the Sour Diesal i grew earlier this year, such a unruley girl she was, had to use a makeshift scrog screen to keep her in check or she would bounce right back from bending and pinching like it never happened. keep up the great work there bud its lookin awesome thus far.


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks sun... Sorry to hear all the Satori is sold out.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 24, 2013)

herbies seeds has satoris for $5


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Satori


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 25, 2013)

MONSTEROUS plant buddy lol.  you got them under a 600w or 1000w 
you vegged under the t5's? you should get lots of Oz's 
Go Hamster go!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2013)

That is some mighty fine house plants you got there Hammy :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

That Satori is just beautiful HL!! :aok: 
Every single leaf on that looks flawless.

What week are you on with the Satori?


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Pullin up a chair. Is this the first you'll be growing satori HL? Still my daily since last Octobers harvest, and down to my last couple oz's. Kind of bummed I'm not running any this year. Green mojo dude!



Sorry just seeing this...yes my first run but not my last for sure. This lady is so easy to grow and behaves like a saint.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> she sure is HL.
> 
> you always put a smile in my face with your line up of genetics.  drooling over here



Glad I can ....I just grow them, the ladies are the ones strutting their stuff. 




			
				WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice Satori Bro. They look awsome.



Thank you my friend...


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> MONSTEROUS plant buddy lol.  you got them under a 600w or 1000w
> you vegged under the t5's? you should get lots of Oz's
> Go Hamster go!!!



My flower tent is one 600W HPS in a cool tube and a 400W HPS in a standard reflector. I have an inline fan pulling the hot stale air out of the tent and i usually exhaust this air but currently I have let it come back into my grow room for heat. I am growing some "special" mushrooms in my grow room as well and they are colonizing right now, so the warm air is needed.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That is some mighty fine house plants you got there Hammy :icon_smile:



Thanks Hush....always nice to grow house plants that do more than look purty.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> That Satori is just beautiful HL!! :aok:
> Every single leaf on that looks flawless.
> 
> What week are you on with the Satori?



Thanks Dr G...she will be 4 weeks this weekend. Every now and then you grow a plant you can just tell is special. This one has that feeling. So easy to grow, well behaved, she doesn't even eat much. I will be growing a Satori Army in the near future. I can see a tent full of them real soon. 

Thanks for popping in. My job has just about taken over all of my time right now. I hate Xmas for that reason, but I will try and keep this thread updated.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

Yur killen me Hammy. Im so jealous.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yur killen me Hammy. Im so jealous.



I feel ya bro...you will be back to growing and we all have your back.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 27, 2013)

AWESOME THREAD!!!  can't wait for your smoke report, the weigth and your comparison with your previous fire strains like your pre 98 bubba and your Larry OG

warm feels good to the shrooms...  just be careful your cat dont get to them before you do ...lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 27, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My flower tent is one 600W HPS in a cool tube and a 400W HPS in a standard reflector. I have an inline fan pulling the hot stale air out of the tent and i usually exhaust this air but currently I have let it came back into my grow room for heat. I am growing some "special" mushrooms in my grow room as well and they are colonizing right now, so the warm air is needed.



cool   ...your tent is a 4x4?


----------



## 7thG (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> cool   ...your tent is a 4x4?



Yes, flower tent is 4x4x6.5. Love the extra space. Used to flower in a 2x4x5. Was tough.


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Nice!




Thanks bro...


----------



## 7thG (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a tent. Would love to be able to grow my plants out like yours.

What are you expecting your yields to be?


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a tent. Would love to be able to grow my plants out like yours.
> 
> What are you expecting your yields to be?



I am figuring 3 ounces dry per plant...5 plants in the tent this run, so just under a pound. Not great considering a gram a watt would be over 2 pounds. 35 ounces I believe.  I don't veg long and don't use anything bigger than a 1 gallon pot so I am happy pulling a pound this run. I hope to get the tent up to 8 ladies at a time and pull 24-30 ounces.   More plants doesn't always mean more yield. There is a line where more plants is not more better. I have run as many as 12 in a 4x4 and it's too many. 9 is the limit for me. 8 is a little easier to manage.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

I ran 9 just last run in my 4x4 with two 600watt HPS.. I'll never do it again. I refuse to put more than 4 in my 4x4's from now on. I started with 4, then did 5 in the other.. that wasn't TOO bad, but they start fighting for space rather quickly... IMO, 4 is that magical number where all the kids can get all the required space width wise they need, and then can start shooting up!  

Truly don't think you'll get over 16 ounces ever, with 8 in there HL... just not enough space.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 29, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am figuring 3 ounces dry per plant...5 plants in the tent this run, so just under a pound. Not great considering a gram a watt would be over 2 pounds. 35 ounces I believe.  I don't veg long and don't use anything bigger than a 1 gallon pot so I am happy pulling a pound this run. I hope to get the tent up to 8 ladies at a time and pull 24-30 ounces.   More plants doesn't always mean more yield. There is a line where more plants is not more better. I have run as many as 12 in a 4x4 and it's too many. 9 is the limit for me. 8 is a little easier to manage.


 
Hell yeah man I think you'll get 3oz easy from those ladies, they thick lol. I haven't been growing for long but I'm definitely a firm believer in less plants to get more bud. I love monster plants. If I get a tent it will probably be a 4x4 too and I'll probably put 4 plants in there max. Can't wait to see them in late flower! I got several weeks to go before I even start flowering:icon_smile:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 29, 2013)

Only advantage I really see to growing a bunch of plants at once in a confined space is you can get a lot of bud a lot quicker. That's all I got.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 29, 2013)

depending on how well he keeps up training there is defently a chance that he can pull that much from there, my last harvest, granted was only one plant but i got 3.8oz from that one plant in my 4x4.5 flower space, if i had other plants that didnt go all nanner on me i would had 6 plants in that space, honestly its all about training, if yah train them right youll be blown away with  how much more yah get per plant.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2013)

Most strains I can pull 3 ounces per plant in one gallon pots. Once in a while I wind up with a strain that doesn't put out as well, but the smoke quality makes up for the lack of yield. How much light, training and nutrients play a big part in it. You don't need big pots but you have to hit the marks. jmo


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Most strains I can pull 3 ounces per plant in one gallon pots. Once in a while I wind up with a strain that doesn't put out as well, but the smoke quality makes up for the lack of yield. How much light, training and nutrients play a big part in it. You don't need big pots but you have to hit the marks. jmo



I agree ... you do great w/ 1 gallon pots cuz they are "smart pots" 3 gallon woulod be ideal with regular pots


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Truly don't think you'll get over 16 ounces ever, with 8 in there HL... just not enough space.


ever? lol
Dr.G truly HL can do that and more no problem everyone knows that. 
a 4x4 space is plenty of room if you have enough light and good genetics
HL is talking about pulling at least 24 oz for a reason  

even with his short veg and the 1gl pots he gets great results!!!
with a little more prep Im sure he can pull 2 pounds with the right strain

HL is a Master adn and furry genetic ***** lol  we all love his work


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I ran 9 just last run in my 4x4 with two 600watt HPS.. I'll never do it again. I refuse to put more than 4 in my 4x4's from now on. I started with 4, then did 5 in the other.. that wasn't TOO bad, but they start fighting for space rather quickly... IMO, 4 is that magical number where all the kids can get all the required space width wise they need, and then can start shooting up!
> 
> Truly don't think you'll get over 16 ounces ever, with 8 in there HL... just not enough space.



Well considering a gram a watt for 1000 watts would be 35.27 ounces I would say 16 ounces would leave a bit of room for improvement.  I think a lot of it comes down to individual growing styles. I am not sure what size pots you used when you ran 9. I use nothing bigger than a 1 gallon pot and occasionally 1/2 gallon pots. I have run as many as 12 in this 4x4 under 1000 watts. Most were in 1 gallon pots but a couple went the distance in 1/2 gallons. It was a nightmare but I got through it and pulled over 20 ounces.   For me 6 is the sweet spot, 8 can be done with a minor headache and anything over 8 is counter productive for my growing style.   Training and strain selection also play major roles.  I also do a little bit of defoliation with my ladies. Most don't like cutting fan leaves but I have found it can help if done with restrain and done early on.


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> ever? lol
> Dr.G truly HL can do that and more no problem everyone knows that.
> a 4x4 space is plenty of room if you have enough light and good genetics
> HL is talking about pulling at least 24 oz for a reason
> ...



Thanks Dr R...I can understand why Dr.G feels the way he does. It can get crazy even in a space as big as 4x4x6.5. My use of one gallon pots helps tremendously, as does my short veg time and use of training and selective defoliation.    If I used bigger pots I would probably go with a longer veg and try and use 4-5 bigger plants and try to pull 4-5+ ounces per plant.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

yes sir


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

you know Hamster the best grow I do have been with 9 plants per 5x5 
in a 10 x 10 with 4 1000w i was able to pull about 20 oz per 1000 w 
i also took about half of the under grow.  bubba kush strain not topped.  I also did mazar. bluedream and green crack.  they all did great with good space between.  I used 3 gl regular pots
ive also done 4 plants per 1000 watt in 10 gallon pots lol i know huge right.  but the plants got huge I had 1 bubba 2 bluedream and 1 purple dogg each plans gave more then a qp


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr R...I can understand why Dr.G feels the way he does. It can get crazy even in a space as big as 4x4x6.5. My use of one gallon pots helps tremendously, as does my short veg time and use of training and selective defoliation.    If I used bigger pots I would probably go with a longer veg and try and use 4-5 bigger plants and try to pull 4-5+ ounces per plant.




hamster I still remember your first 3 journals back in 09....  hahah it was the shiznit I came in later so i had to catch up I did hours of reading.  you gave me hope made it looks easy.... you a superstar HL.  you are a black belt sensei 10th dan.  I wish i could smoke some of your herb


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 3, 2013)

Where you @ sensei?


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Where you @ sensei?



I am run down and beat Dr....this is my busy season. Yesterday was cyber Monday. 240 delivery stops plus my pick ups today. I usually do 140 stops. 

Gonna be a long 3 weeks +.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 4, 2013)

Pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 4, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am run down and beat Dr....this is my busy season. Yesterday was cyber Monday. 240 delivery stops plus my pick ups today. I usually do 140 stops.
> 
> Gonna be a long 3 weeks +.



OH BOY

cyber monday now  lol crazy black specials

hang in there HL  

GREE MOJO to your ladies.


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2013)

Satori 4 weeks...going well so far. Lovin this strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya know Hammy, your leaves are perfect. Not pushed too hard. Just right. Have you found that Satori drinks more than anyone?  I was just looking at your Larry and the leaves are the same as satori... Of course the buds are nice, but the plants in general are happy.


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ya know Hammy, your leaves are perfect. Not pushed too hard. Just right. Have you found that Satori drinks more than anyone?  I was just looking at your Larry and the leaves are the same as satori... Of course the buds are nice, but the plants in general are happy.



Thanks Rose, and yes, it seems I need to give the Satori more water tan the Larry OG. I have tried hard to not over feed her. She get's fed half as much as the Larry. She seems happy and smells yummy. :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 5, 2013)

wow half the nute can save you a lot of mula in the long run....   looking great buddy


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> wow half the nute can save you a lot of mula in the long run....   looking great buddy



Thanks Dr.  I run GH 3 part so it's not that expensive. Larry OG eats more than enough to make up for the Satori.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 12, 2013)

Well done Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Well done Hammy.



Thank you my friend... Will try and get pictures up this weekend. Work is off the hook right now. Getting home at 10 pm most  nights. Barely time to eat and shower before bed.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 18, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend... Will try and get pictures up this weekend. Work is off the hook right now. Getting home at 10 pm most  nights. Barely time to eat and shower before bed.



I know that feeling get up eat work come home with just time to go to sleep i was doing 16hr shift sometimes....  im only working 4 hr a day now living the dream:holysheep: 
cant wait to see the ladies on week 5 right?


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW SORRY HAMMY, i cant believe i missed this. just got up on your grow and my i say your ladies are busting out. you know i like to watch your grows because. because we both like to use small pot. i like you use of pipes and pins
funny i was looking back at some old grows i dont lst much . i use pot size and super-copping and topping. cant wait to see more of the satori. i was looking at that and mazar. oh and bc ultimate purple


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Well done Hammy.



Thanks bro....appreciate you popping in.


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I know that feeling get up eat work come home with just time to go to sleep i was doing 16hr shift sometimes....  im only working 4 hr a day now living the dream:holysheep:
> cant wait to see the ladies on week 5 right?




No coming up on week 7 this Saturday....yep week 7. :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> WOW SORRY HAMMY, i cant believe i missed this. just got up on your grow and my i say your ladies are busting out. you know i like to watch your grows because. because we both like to use small pot. i like you use of pipes and pins
> funny i was looking back at some old grows i dont lst much . i use pot size and super-copping and topping. cant wait to see more of the satori. i was looking at that and mazar. oh and bc ultimate purple



No problem Sin....I don't get to enough threads on here , especially this time of year when I am working the super long hours.   I also think the smaller pots tend to help with plant size to a point. I am usually lazy and don't lst that much, but with Larry OG I know I have to or they will get out of control. The Satori has almost no training and stayed manageable. 
Thanks for popping in....pics to come soon.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 19, 2013)

nice week 7 here come the bud porn !!!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2013)

These are from a couple days ago...snapped them but just now getting to post them. Work is off the hook right now.

This is my Satori at 45 days of flower. Glad I have clones of this one. She is well behaved and looks like she might put out yield wise.  As always, 1 gallon pot and GH 3 part for nutrients.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 20, 2013)

oooo baby that satori :48:


----------



## Kysupergrower (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow very nice bro.so how is the taste and quality of that satori?
And where can one acquire such a strain in USA?.


----------



## Locked (Dec 21, 2013)

Kysupergrower said:
			
		

> Wow very nice bro.so how is the taste and quality of that satori?
> And where can one acquire such a strain in USA?.




I have never tried it but many rave about it and it quite a few peeps favorite smoke.  It can be had at many of the seed banks. It is sold out at attitude right now>>>https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=satori&act=viewCat

Mandala is the breeder.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 22, 2013)

very nice HL cant wait to see up to date pics.  how about a close up... sorry about having too much work it will be over soon and you will b smoking out of your elbows LOL


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> very nice HL cant wait to see up to date pics.  how about a close up... sorry about having too much work it will be over soon and you will b smoking out of your elbows LOL



I will see what I can do next pic taking session.  Will try to get some up close pics.


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2013)

So I wound up breaking off a lower branch while pulling out my Satori girl while moving her in and out of the tent.  I quick dried it in the oven at a low heat and the wife and I smoked it. I checked the trichomes on the branch and they were about 80 cloudy 20 clear.  I gotta say, wow.  My wife is in love with it and I had one hit after not smoking for over a month now and I was pretty damn high myself. Very up, energetic high with lots of smiles and giggles. Can't wait till she is done and I cn smoke some well cured buds from her.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 22, 2013)

your ladys are looking good


----------



## robertr (Dec 23, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So I wound up breaking off a lower branch while pulling out my Satori girl while moving her in and out of the tent.  I quick dried it in the oven at a low heat and the wife and I smoked it. I checked the trichomes on the branch and they were about 80 cloudy 20 clear.  I gotta say, wow.  My wife is in love with it and I had one hit after not smoking for over a month now and I was pretty damn high myself. Very up, energetic high with lots of smiles and giggles. Can't wait till she is done and I cn smoke some well cured buds from her.


 Are you sure breaking that branch was an accident, I have a few of those once in a while.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 23, 2013)

lol...true dat...i believe i've broken a few in 7-8th week.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I will see what I can do next pic taking session.  Will try to get some up close pics.


THANKS HL


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2014)

Satori at the chop....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh man, i wish i was there to smell and taste that satori girl... I still can't believe what you can do with a one gallon pot...Awesome grow Hammy.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 4, 2014)

very nice brosef....    how long she run?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 5, 2014)

ooooooo yeah :holysheep: you must be getting really high right now.... good for you  congrats world class looking ladies.   how is the satori high?  i never had it


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

awesome as usual my friend.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2014)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh man, i wish i was there to smell and taste that satori girl... I still can't believe what you can do with a one gallon pot...Awesome grow Hammy.



Thanks Rose. She smells wonderful. Took 2 lower branches for a quick dry and hung the rest.  Quick dry smoked real good, look forward to a proper cure though.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> very nice brosef....    how long she run?



Thanks my friend. She went one day short of 9 weeks.   I think I will have a Larry OG to harvest tonight. Got one that is fox tailed and frosty looking. Will shoot some pics of her tonight.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2014)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> ooooooo yeah :holysheep: you must be getting really high right now.... good for you  congrats world class looking ladies.   how is the satori high?  i never had it




Thanks Dr. Smoked some last night and the high is very up and cerebral. My wife loves it. She likes it better than the Larry OG which is a bit more Narcotic.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2014)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> awesome as usual my friend.



Thanks Dman....feels good to harvest again. Been a long time, too long.


----------



## rebel (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking very nice Hamster. I growed satori outdoors a few yr ago and she hardly needed any nutes at all.


----------



## surfinc (Jan 5, 2014)

wow amazing yield in one gallon


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 6, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr. Smoked some last night and the high is very up and cerebral. My wife loves it. She likes it better than the Larry OG which is a bit more Narcotic.



so happy for you!!!!

 IM not gonna lie I kept checking everyday for your final colas,  looks like a lot of weight like always .... if your wife smokes more of satori ... more larry OG for you  .

cant wait for foxtail larry Og pictures:holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

Noice!


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Been on the dl last couple weeks. This was the first Xmas/new years without my Mom and it has left me tired and worn out emotionally. Trying to clear my head and get back on track.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 25, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Been on the dl last couple weeks. This was the first Xmas/new years without my Mom and it has left me tired and worn out emotionally. Trying to clear my head and get back on track.




AWW HL we love you very much! and me I admire you from day one.  you are a star.   last time i checked you had something like 140000 views the most view on a journal.   i lost one of my parent too just before starting here 2009 so i know what u mean.  still go forward with your plans dont let anything take that away from you you just hang on brother.  smoke a lot of OG it helps
dont forget MP is here for you    im just waiting for my moment patiently waiting Ill post it here too the way i see it this is this is the point where something world class is gonna take place at another level very very sticky strain never been beter GO HL I got ur back:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :hubba: :holysheep:


----------

